# (Uber) Whatsit #95



## 480sparky (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## Ernicus (Jun 27, 2012)

it looks metal


lol


----------



## yerlem (Jun 27, 2012)

coal?


----------



## sm4him (Jun 27, 2012)

the other side of the match?? :lmao:


----------



## PinkDoor (Jun 27, 2012)

I like guessing when I know if it's edible or not-edible.  My guess is non-edible: pencil top


----------



## Infinite_Day (Jun 28, 2012)

Carapace of some type of insect?


----------



## sm4him (Jun 28, 2012)

Pencil lead


----------



## IByte (Jun 28, 2012)

Charcoal


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 28, 2012)

Next clue, another portion of it:


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 28, 2012)

a finishing nail


----------



## EDL (Jun 28, 2012)

One of those tiny, precision screwdrivers, a flathead one.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## Animaniac888 (Jun 29, 2012)

Crayon?


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jun 29, 2012)

Hmmm some kind of brad nail?


----------



## EDL (Jun 29, 2012)

a key


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 30, 2012)

Saturday Morning Bonus Clue!!!!:

You probably have several of these is a drawer near you right now.


----------



## Forkie (Jun 30, 2012)

A staple?


----------



## sm4him (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow, it doesn't LOOK like a stack of five-year-old mail, but that's what's in most of my drawers. 
Umm...do we at least know it's metal??


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 30, 2012)

This one *is* metal, but I've seen plastic versions of these as well.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jun 30, 2012)

Butter knife ?...


----------



## yerlem (Jun 30, 2012)

a paper clip???


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 30, 2012)

yerlem said:


> a paper clip???




Ding! Ding! Ding!


----------



## PinkDoor (Jun 30, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## snowbear (Jun 30, 2012)

Sparky, you are an EVIL person!


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 30, 2012)

snowbear said:


> Sparky, you are an EVIL person!




Bwa ha ha ha ha !


----------

